# Auto Clutch



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

me likey
I asked them about slipper function.
I think this product involves the pressure plate only and 
could bolt straight onto an existing slipper hub.
Im thinking about a centrifugal clutch on my R1 because as magnets get
stronger the bike becomes harder to push along off power.


----------

